
Here’s a Simple Explanation of How Self-Driving Cars Could Eliminate Traffic - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/here-s-a-simple-explanation-of-how-self-driving-cars-co-1785996633
======
mkagenius
+1

I had seen this video of cars in a circle without any bottleneck, it was quite
an eureka moment - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wm-
pZp_mi0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wm-pZp_mi0)

